# Looking for FEL for my Long 2460



## bbugg (Jul 14, 2015)

I own a Long 2460 and have been searching for a Long 1548A, Westendorf TA-25 or a QT2428, used, for my tractor without much luck. Anyone hear of a FEL that is for sale would appreciate the lead. Thanks.


----------

